# Rear Clunking When Starting and Stopping



## jbbenne (Dec 19, 2007)

I just purchased a 2004 Pathfinder and have started to hear a clunking noise in the rear when coming to a complete stop or when accelerating from a complete stop. The best example of the clunk is it sounds and feels like a trailer catching up to you when you start and stop. I had the dealership look at it and they said this is typical for this year vehicle. I am finding this hard to believe as you can feel something obviously shifting and clunking when starting and stopping. Has anyone else encountered this or know what the problem is (I have already checked the spare tire)?


----------



## boogyman (Jan 24, 2005)

Well they gave you the typical answer, when they don't know what it is and don't want to find it. It's definitely not normal. I would check you brakes for a loose caliper or something around that. Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## jbbenne (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks for the tip. I will make sure to have them look at the rear brakes. I am wondering if anyone else out there have seen a similar clunking problem with nissan trucks?


----------



## jbbenne (Dec 19, 2007)

Has anyone else seen this before or have any advice on what the problem is? I am taking it to the dealership again this afternoon.


----------



## jbbenne (Dec 19, 2007)

After a thorough inspection at the dealership they think the problem is with a rear shock that has gone bad. I'll know for sure once I have them replaced.


----------



## inanima (May 10, 2004)

shocks are cheap. def. try that first. 
I'd suspect rear bushings and all the rest of the related parts back there as well.


----------



## Benjamin (Apr 2, 2008)

*Solution*

Hello, I am having the exact same problem with my 99 Pathfinder SE. I just came across your post and was wondering if a solution was ever found to this problem? Thanks!


----------



## Burdabit (Jan 9, 2006)

If it turns out that it's not suspension related, it may be backlash. I have an 02 that has the clunking at starts and stops particularly in cold weather and it was identified as backlash. It doesn't seem to be a problem though since my vehicle has 141K on it.


----------



## Calimoxo2 (Jan 25, 2005)

Dealers are reluctant to perform TSB;s since they don't get as much money for warranty work as they do for customer paid labor..

*NTB98046*







Some 1996-99 2WD Pathfinders may exhibit a "clunk" noise from the rear end of the vehicle when stopping. This incident is considered a normal characteristic of this vehicle, and is due to the longer propeller shaft required to accommodate the absence of a transfer case. However, to ensure the satisfaction of owners who may find this noise objectionable, a countermeasure drivetrain is available which includes a transfer case internally locked in 2WD and a 4WD transmission. A new exhaust system will also be installed on a vehicle receiving this repair to accommodate the new drive train components. See this bulletin for details.

 *NTB99074* 







 If a 1996-99 2WD Pathfinder equipped with automatic transmission exhibits a "clunk" noise from the rear end of the vehicle when stopping, it is considered a normal characteristic of this vehicle, and is due to the longer propeller shaft required in 2WD vehicles. However, to ensure the satisfaction of those owners who may find this noise objectionable, a new transmission, propeller shaft, rear stabilizer bar connecting rods and lower rear suspension links are available to correct this incident. IMPORTANT: Prior to starting this service procedure, confirm that the vehicle has NOT been previously repaired with the procedure in NTB98-046 and NTB98-046a by checking for the presence of notification stickers on the inside back cover of the Owner's Manual, under the front hood or on the driver's side door jamb. If the vehicle has been previously repaired with the procedure in NTB98-046 and NTB98-046a, this service procedure is NOT applicable.


----------



## KLL (Dec 2, 2005)

nothing clunking back can be normal... especially if it fells like somebody crashed you at back. 

i have 99 pathfinder and have same symptoms. thanks to guys over several forums helped me about diagnosis and solutions. i will follow their methods to checks bushing ad back on arms holds axle it s place. last year i replaced 4 main bushings at lower arms at back and it felt better but now 1 year later it is same. i will check bushings, sturts and shocks and exhaust system mount points.


----------



## KLL (Dec 2, 2005)

http://www.nissanforums.com/pathfinder/135294-thump-clunk-noises-back-while-moving.html

here is my solution. it is ok now.


----------

